# NREMT - two days



## Res1cue (May 5, 2008)

Hey everyone, in less than 48 hours I'll be taking the NREMT-Basic computer based test. I did well in my EMT class, and passed my state test/practicals without any problem. I typically do well on practice exams (ranging from 80-100%).

I've been studying my butt off for the past two days (don't want to forget anything before NREMT of course).

Is there anything else I can do to prepare for this exam?


----------



## rmellish (May 5, 2008)

get plenty of sleep...it'll do wonders


----------



## Res1cue (May 8, 2008)

Passed!

73 questions


----------

